# [SOLVED] Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware



## Rez1978

This is my first post in which I'm looking for some assistance to the above problem I'm having with my new Packard Bell iMedia PC. I am unable to connect to the net through this PC, however, the net connection is working fine as I am currently connected wirelessly via my netbook.

The icon on the tool bar has a red cross indicating that I'm not connected, when I click on the icon it tells me no connections are available.

When I try to connect to the net via the PC through the control panel, a message pops up saying' Windows did not detect any networking hardware'. When I try and acces the basic information and set up connection page, a msg states 'The dependency service or group failed to start.

I have had this problem since last week and I was able to restore the system from an earlier date and this fixed the problem. I have since installed Norton Security 2010. Now when I try and restore the system, I am unable to do so. I have tried turning off Norton during the restore but still no joy. 

I'd really appreciate some help here, as it's driving me mad!

Thanks

Rez


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Hi - Rez1978 - Welcome to TSF,

Click Start, on search box, and then type *devmgmt.msc* press enter. From Device Manager, locate the Network Adapters, expand it. Do you see any *! X or ? *symbols. You may do a print and post it here.


----------



## Rez1978

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Thanks for the quick reply 2xg.

I have followed your instruction and the only network adapter showing once expanded is the 'Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller'.

Rez


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

'Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller' - this seems to be your integrated network adapter. Is the issue wireless? In your initial post, I don't see any mention if it's a wired or wireless issue?


----------



## Rez1978

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

I can't connect to the net via wire or wireless although both work on my netbook so I know the problem is inherent to the PC. When I click on the windows network diagnostics a msg states 'Problems found - Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy settings'.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

See if your browser is using any Proxy Settings, remove it if there's any. Here's how.

======================
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after.

======================
Please provide an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter choose Run as Admin. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Please let us know.


----------



## Rez1978

I've switched off for the night and will get onto it tomorrow eve. 

Cheers


----------



## Rez1978

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

For the following requests:

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter

I received the following msg ' There’s no user specified settings to be reset'.

The WINSOCK instruction worked. Here's the results requested:

C:\Users\ANDY>ipconfig / all
Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.
USAGE:
ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all |
/renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] |
/showclassid6 adapter |
/setclassid6 adapter [classid] ]
where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)
Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
/renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
 /setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.
/showclassid6 Displays all the IPv6 DHCP class IDs allowed for adapter
.
/setclassid6 Modifies the IPv6 DHCP class id.
The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.
For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.
For Setclassid and Setclassid6, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is
removed.
Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"
> ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all
compartments
> ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
compartments


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Are you able to connect to the internet now?

If not, please follow the instruction on how to post the ipconfig /all.


----------



## Rez1978

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

No, I cannot connect to the net, so therefore have to copy the ipconfig / all result into a word document and transfer to memory stick then upload it fia my netbook to the foum. Do you think I have not followed the instruction correctly??


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Please upload/attach the Word file. Let's see what's going on. Thanks.


----------



## Rez1978

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

I have attached a copy of the print screen results.

Cheers much


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Your ipconfig /all info should look similar to this:
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

Let's try a different option: 
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter choose Run as Admin. Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' in your next post.


----------



## Rez1978

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

I've only just found the time to try the above. When I type cmd into the search box it takes me to the dos screen and doesn't give me the option of selecting 'run as admin'. When I enter the text, it say's 'access denied'


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Let's try it again:

Click on Start => in search box type *cmd*, look on top under Programs right click on cmd and choose Run as Administrator. Follow the rest of the instruction provided to you in *Post #13*.


----------



## Rez1978

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Hi, nothing happens when I do that. I'm going to uninstall Norton, then try and go back to a restore point and see if that helps. Failing that do you I suggest I take the computer back to be fixed. Maybe this'd be a quicker solution..?

Thanks again.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Make sure the Norton Removal Tool to completely remove Norton.

Also, you might want to remove all your Network Adapters from Device Manager=> Windows 7 Device Manager - How to Access Device Manager From the Command Prompt in Windows 7
Right click your Network Adapter, choose uninstall. It'll be better if you can download the latest driver for your Realtek Adapter from the manufacturer's site and install that one.

It's up to you if you want to get your computer fixed.


----------



## AlbertMC2

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Hi

Rez1978 you did it correctly the first time in post #8 however:
There isn't any space between the "/" and "all" in "ipconfig /all" only between "ipconfig" and "/all"
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Good catch. Thanks. :grin:


> There isn't any space between the "/" and "all" in "ipconfig /all" only between "ipconfig" and "/all"


----------



## Rez1978

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Thanks for the assitance lads. Thankfully it looks like I've solved the problem by removing the Norton 2010 security package and installing Kaspersky in its place. Very strange indeed.

Rez ;-)


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows 7 - Not detecting any networking hardware*

Glad that using the Norton Removal Tool fixed your issue.

You're Welcome.


----------



## theflyingric

Hi Im having the same problem. I can not connect to networks either wired or wirelessly. 
I have noticed there's no WIFI option on mobility centre. I have tried reseting IPV4 and IPV6 
no luck any help would be Amazing! 
Thanks


----------



## theflyingric

heres the IP config 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Goddard-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-70-F4-45-32-7C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C2130E74-6713-47C7-A4D0-44EA91BFD72C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {0AAA5A47-131A-4FF0-91CA-575AAB4C36A4}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CB351A73-F7EE-4ACA-ADB1-E74085D85790}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DC134B6F-1FC7-4A88-B052-2F91F8CBA32B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\windows\system32>


Thanks


----------

